

How a Bill Actually Becomes A Law (Infographic) - rheeseyb
http://www.mikewirthart.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/howlawsmadeWIRTH2.jpg

======
rheeseyb
Original context is in: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3369541> but I
thought this infographic was informative enough to deserve its own post.

